# Baby tegu not feeding



## chris bertram (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi all just like to introduce myself, I’m chris and I 
purchased a new baby tegu (Diego) last Sunday, so a week today. He is around 14-16 weeks old. 

I’ve seen on here that it’s pretty normal behaviour for a them to need time to settle in and not eat, I’m just concerned it’s over a week now and still not really eaten. Only thing I have seen him eat is a piece of strawberry, he has possibly eaten a 1 cricket and a 1cockroach also...? I say possibly as they could of escaped and be hiding in tank! I leave them in a box inside his tank as he is not interested one bit when take him out and try and feed. Pet shop suggested I just throw some crickets and roaches inside tank, I read that they can eat substrate by mistake and can cause probs hence why I put in box so less chance. Ive also tried tongs and he just shuts his eyes.
I’ve tried every food imaginable, even brought him some chicken gibblets yesterday and about vomited cutting up and still no apreciafion lol. He shows most interest in fruit. I just put some melon on and went over with tonge out all over it but then backed away. I see him drink most days. Could it be the supplement I’m using he doesn’t like? Using Arcadia full spectrum earth pro recommend by reptile shop as has everything in. 

He seems to have a pattern now when wakes up around 8:00am then goes and basks and stays out for a while just moving around tank finding different spots to chill each time,then digs back under substrate In fave spot around 12-1pm and hides again until the next morning.
Hot side of tank sits around 95 basking spot 100-105 cool side 75-80 night temp around 70.
Humidity between 70-80 
Substrate is coco husk 
Tank is Length x depth x height: 86cm x 37.5 x 42 (34" x 15" x 16.5")
Lighting
Exo Terra Daylight Basking 75w
Exo Terra Reptile UVB 100 Compact Lamp (13w)


I’ll post a pick of set up so you can see if anything should be changed,I’ll get one of him/her when next out. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 22, 2018)

I’d try some thawed out pinky’s they normally won’t turn down a rodent lol. But a week isn’t a long time for reptiles they can go weeks between meals in the wild if they can’t find food but he won’t starve himself at such a young age stick to Whole Foods like pinkies and dubia.


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 22, 2018)

That’s for reply, that’s why getting quite concerned. I even brought some pinkies and even turned nose up at that a couple of days ago. I’ll put a few more of those in today and see if he goes for it.


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 22, 2018)

Just put 2 pinkies in took one pretty much instantly not seeming interested with other now just lying next to it. Seems he’ll only eat one thing at anytime.


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 23, 2018)

Here is a pic so you can see what looks like


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Jul 25, 2018)

Also try him on turkey mince mixed with egg yolk and multivits, it's like crack to mine. mine wouldn't feed for a while when I first got him, even pinkies didn't work but that did.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Jul 25, 2018)

Also chicken heart


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 25, 2018)

Cheers I’ve tried turkey mince on own but not with the egg so I’ll give that a shot . Tried chicken heart once and again today but doesn’t seem keen. But have left in tank. 
He is certainly eating more frequent now just still not as much as I think he probably should be! 
Monday he ate 2 pinkies 
Tuesday ate 2 crickets
Today i will update when home


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 25, 2018)

Is the rock/hide under his basking light big enough to lay on and does it absorb enough heat to enable digestion?? I use a floor tile on a couple bricks/rocks to lift it.


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 25, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Is the rock/hide under his basking light big enough to lay on and does it absorb enough heat to enable digestion?? I use a floor tile on a couple bricks/rocks to lift it.


It gets pretty warm, I wouldn’t know if absorbs enough heat though! I’ve just ordered a infrared thermometer to keep check. What temp is he lowest it should go to on it? I would say it’s usually around 100


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 25, 2018)

The guidelines are 115-120 for infants .... You'll be ok till you recieve your temp gun though


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 25, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> The guidelines are 115-120 for infants .... You'll be ok till you recieve your temp gun though


Okay this could be the reason then as i would be surprised if got that hot. Hopefully the temp gun will be here today/ tomorrow and I’ll get it to what should be.


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 26, 2018)

So yesterday didn’t eat anything! 
Today I’ve done him some turkey mince mixed with quail egg. Also put him 4 crickets in not interested in either at moment just wants to escape when open his tank. Seems very agitated today and roaming around everywhere!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2018)

When Alpha was that young he would only eat Insects (Not sure if this was because hes a colombian though)... so I used to get Hoppers because I was told Crickets are nocturnal and can bite through the night.I just left them in there with him as he was shy and rarely ate whilst I was watching. I also Kept a dish of veg in for the hoppers to feed on and only put in sensible amounts.


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 26, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> When Alpha was that young he would only eat Insects (Not sure if this was because hes a colombian though)... so I used to get Hoppers because I was told Crickets are nocturnal and can bite through the night.I just left them in there with him as he was shy and rarely ate whilst I was watching. I also Kept a dish of veg in for the hoppers to feed on and only put in sensible amounts.


Yeah I’ve heard that about crickets that’s why not been liking leaving in roaming also heard that they can eat substrate by mistake with them which can harm. No way is he going to eat outside his enclosed though so i’ll give the locust a try and see how we go on those. I’m also going to pick some roaches up today and put some of those in as meant to go mad for them. Thanks for your input!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2018)

You're welcome and I can't give you any advice on the Roaches as here in the UK I haven't seen them..... although I've never looked either....lol


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 26, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> You're welcome and I can't give you any advice on the Roaches as here in the UK I haven't seen them..... although I've never looked either....lol


Yeah I don’t think many places stock them here, I’ve just took a 40min trip to Nuneaton to get some, so fingers crossed they work!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2018)

chris bertram said:


> Yeah I don’t think many places stock them here, I’ve just took a 40min trip to Nuneaton to get some, so fingers crossed they work!


Didn't realize you was in UK...... Not many from this side of the pond....lol


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 27, 2018)

So he went another day without food yesterday! 
Just put in 2 roaches and 3 locust, ate one of the locust as soon as put in then wasn’t fussed with rest. More interested in the red container I put roaches in so can’t escape but he keeps going in and trying to dig down. So yeah they are no longer in it and hiding in tank somewhere 
Man this lizard keeping is stressful


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 27, 2018)

just relax they really hardy animals and a young healthy gu is not going to starve itself to death its not in any animals nature.... I can remember myself being stressed about every little thing when I first got Alpha..... he could still be just settling in still, just keep doing what you're doing and getting him used to you, building trust and security.


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 27, 2018)

Yeah I think your right about him still not being fully setteld in. I’ll try and chill a bit more! Decided to weigh yesterday so hopefully that’ll put mind at rest if at least putting weight on, as he does look a little skinny.


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 28, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> just relax they really hardy animals and a young healthy gu is not going to starve itself to death its not in any animals nature.... I can remember myself being stressed about every little thing when I first got Alpha..... he could still be just settling in still, just keep doing what you're doing and getting him used to you, building trust and security.


How did you go about building trust when he was younger? As i have left him alone this morning and he’s been hunting around for the locust (with no joy catching) and has ate a fluffy. I’ve noticed like you said he will rarely eat when watched close, I have to be other side of room else he freezes. So it’s making me think I’m best to just not handle and leave alone as much as possible until starts eating regulary, but at the same time concerned he maybe harder to tame? What did you do?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 28, 2018)

I started by just opening his viv every day and sitting with my hand just inside NOT to touch but so he gets site of my hand and scent in his home .. .. Once I felt he was comfortable kept just inching close closer over time..... I did do a kind of diary for him called making progress in the Colombian section of this site which might help to have a quick scan over


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 28, 2018)

Talking calmly too


----------



## chris bertram (Jul 29, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> I started by just opening his viv every day and sitting with my hand just inside NOT to touch but so he gets site of my hand and scent in his home .. .. Once I felt he was comfortable kept just inching close closer over time..... I did do a kind of diary for him called making progress in the Colombian section of this site which might help to have a quick scan over


I’ll check that out, thanks once again. The main problem I’m going to have is he is only out in viewfor about an hour and a half a day. He comes out from hiding around 7:15 and then goes back under around 8:30-8;45 after a quick bask.


----------



## Guman (Aug 9, 2018)

My gu does not eat every day and sometimes after a large meal he will not eat for three days. Let the little one tell you what he needs. Keep doing what you are doing by offering food everyday or every other day and watch for the pattern to emerge. He is a baby so make sure to offer the pinkies and may be order some ground meat from hair today. They will need the bones and organs for healthy bone development. Next, offer fruits and veggies while he is young so you do not end up with a picky eater.


----------



## chris bertram (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! Good news is he’s eating a lot better now. Eats at least something everyday and got himself a nice fat belly to show for it . 
He’s just a very timid chap and very cautious of me still so just got to work on the trust side more now. 
What I have done is taken all of substrate out apart from little bit I’ve left in hide on cool side where likes to sleep and left a hide/basking spot on hot side. So now he is easy to get to and interact, so hopefully gets use to me quicker. Also he can catch his food a lot easier this way without it hiding from him, so highly recommend to anyone getting a baby gu to settle in. As the day I altered all this round was the day he ate the most I’ve seen since had. He ate 1 locust 5 crickets and a pinkie. He has also started to eat blueberrys, bananas and strawberrys not that interested in vege yet but I’m going to keep trying different things!


----------



## chris bertram (Aug 17, 2018)

Okay so panic mode set in again as little dude seems to have gone off food and eating bare minimal this week. Im a bit concered as I don’t think he is growing like he should. I’ve had 5 weeks this Sunday and hasn’t shed once! I’ve seen they normally shed every couple of weeks at this age?


----------



## Zyn (Aug 17, 2018)

My blue at that age was nearly every other week till he was like 5 months. Not always but roughly every other week. How often is he getting whole prey and some fish product, skin included. Also have you tested the surface temp on the basking lamp. 75w seems a bit low for a basking lamp.


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 17, 2018)

Zyn said:


> My blue at that age was nearly every other week till he was like 5 months. Not always but roughly every other week. How often is he getting whole prey and some fish product, skin included. Also have you tested the surface temp on the basking lamp. 75w seems a bit low for a basking lamp.



Agreeing with Zyn about the 75w lamp. Get the basking temperature up between 110 to 115 Fahrenheit or even hotter. Make sure to measure it with an infrared temp gun available from any hardware store or Amazon.


----------



## chris bertram (Aug 17, 2018)

Zyn said:


> My blue at that age was nearly every other week till he was like 5 months. Not always but roughly every other week. How often is he getting whole prey and some fish product, skin included. Also have you tested the surface temp on the basking lamp. 75w seems a bit low for a basking lamp.


Yeah that’s why I’m concerned, I take it it’s very noticeable and hard to miss when do shed? 
I give him a fluffy 2 times a week he will only eat one then I’m offering hoppers and crickets on top. He’ll always eat the fluffy but will sometimes only eat 1 cricket or hopper a day. I’ve not tried fish so could try that. Got myself a gun and hot spot tested around 100-120 depending on spot on hide


----------



## chris bertram (Aug 18, 2018)

So I’ve adjusted his hot spot to make sure the middle is 120 so hopefully this will make a difference. Also ive just been to pick up fresh prawns and sardines to give them a go!


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 18, 2018)

I've tried shrimp with my Ruby and she ate a bit but wasn't a fan of them.

I just wanted to note that in your photo, the lamp looks pretty close to the basking platform. Make sure it's not so close that the Tegu could get burned. It might be better to add a second lamp and back them off a bit.


----------



## chris bertram (Aug 18, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> I've tried shrimp with my Ruby and she ate a bit but wasn't a fan of them.
> 
> I just wanted to note that in your photo, the lamp looks pretty close to the basking platform. Make sure it's not so close that the Tegu could get burned. It might be better to add a second lamp and back them off a bit.



Thanks for reply. Yeah I put both the prawn and sardine in and no interest in either  

It is closer than I would like it to be but i don’t know how to get it any further away with the tank size. It is just out of his reach at the moment so shouldn’t be able to burn self on lamp. I’m hoping to get started on his proper encloser very soon so won’t be in this one much longer!


----------



## chris bertram (Aug 23, 2018)

Well I was all set to take the little guy to the vets yesterday booked him an appointment then he wakes up and eats a pinkie and 5 hoppers. So decided not to take him to risk upsetting and stressing out more but have sent a stool sample off just to be on safe side.
Hopefully I’ve got it sorted now though as I’ve put a tile as his basking spot on 2 bricks which makes a massive hide as tile overlaps virtually half tank so think he feels safer under it, spends all his time under it now and doesn’t even go to the cooler end which he was always at when went down for day before.
Pretty much ate a hopper as soon as crawled under to him this morning when normally he’ll only eat after basked for a bit. So maybe being at the hotter side more is helping digest food quicker to make him want to eat more, fingers crossed it carries on and I get some growth spurt out of him!


----------



## Teguixin.22 (Aug 23, 2018)

A week is about normal; i waited about that long before offering my tegu anything. I'd follow the advice on the heat bulbs too.


----------



## chris bertram (Aug 25, 2018)

Okay so good news is he has eaten well these last few days and looking well. But bad news is the stool sample I sent away has came back that the poor guy two different types of parasite. Guess this answers why hasn’t really been growing and on off with the food. I’ve got to take him in tomorrow to get weighed so can prescribed the correct dosage medication. 
Anyone got any tips for giving medication? Is it possible to get inside a pinkie or fluffy with syringe maybe? As force feeding it down throat is going to make him hide even more from me


----------

